# Solved: Altec Lansing ADA885 Info Needed Urgently



## Patricko (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi All

I'm in the process of repairing my Altec Lansing ADA885 multimedia speaker system and was wondering if anyone out there might possibly be able to help. 

Inside the subwoofer cabinet there is a metal case which contains the power supply and amplifier circuit board for the subwoofer. On this circuit board there is a resistor labelled R2 which is badly burned. Due to the extent of the heat damage, it is impossible to read the resistor's value (i.e. color code). If anyone can advise me as to what the value of resistor R2 should be, I would really appreciate a reply.

Many thanks...


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Have a look here - schematic ada885 subwoofer amp repair notes - http://www.computerforum.com/152154-altec-lansing-ada885-sub-cutting-out-2.html


----------



## Patricko (Mar 26, 2005)

Knucklehead, many many thanks for the link. The information provided in the linked article is exactly what I needed. Hopefully, with this information at hand I will now be able to repair my ADA885 system. Of all the multimedia speaker systems I have owned (~7) and listened to over the years, the Altec Lancing ADA885 has by far been the best... I have just got to get it working again so that I can enjoy listening to my Blues/Rock music collection again 
Again, Thank You for your most valuable reply!


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

You are most welcome.


----------

